# Studio Tax 2010 ON-BEN / ON479 problem?



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

Filling out my tax with Studio Tax as usual ... in ON-BEN form, I filled:
Line 6110 - 7,528.00 (rent paid in Ontario in 2010)
Line 6112 - 850.37 (property tax paid)

This is because in 2010 I was still renting up to August, and moved to my new place in September that I own.

Then going to ON479:
Rent Line 2 - A 7,528 x 20% = 0 (this field cannot be edited, and it doesnt change!)

Property Tax Line 3 - 850.37

Occupancy Cost Line 5 (sum of line 2-4) = 0.00 (how can this be 0 ???)

and that trickles down and made me not getting tax credit for principal residence


----------



## warp (Sep 4, 2010)

I do know that this is an error on the paper tax return forms.

On its site CRA has posted the fact that ALL paper returns have this error.

How it affects the computer programs, I dont know.

I think CRA will fix it at their end when you submit your taxes.....call them and ask... !-800-959-8281

Good luck


----------



## warp (Sep 4, 2010)

Tat should read....CRA number 1-800-959-8281.....click star (*), on your phone , for a real live human.


----------



## Vandenburg (Apr 6, 2011)

Go back to the first page of the ON-BEN form and be sure to check the little box beside number 6118.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

1) Make sure it makes a difference in your case before you invest alot of time into it.
2) I would not count on CRA fixing it up for you after you file ;-)
3) I don't know Turbo tax, but if anything fails multiply your rent by 20% and add it to your property tax line, the bottom line will be the same, you will end up with one number on ONBEN, and you will not get in trouble with CRA since the bottom lime is the same and you did it because of software technicalities.


----------



## Vandenburg (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you try the checkbox?
It's on the facing page of ON-BEN, where it asks "Are you applying for the OEPTC?
Put a checkmark beside box 6118 and magic will flow.


----------

